# Poll : Will you be lined up at the Apple Store?



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just trying to get an idea of how many ehMacians will be lined up on Saturday morning for the opening of Canada's first Apple Store in Toronto.

Please participate in the pole.

This is how many will be physically there lined up by 9:30AM.

Edit: Man, I made a typo in the Poll (nee: Toronto)

Edit 2: Typo fixed - Chealion


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

I like "Toronot" .... it has a much more superhero/supervilliany sort of ring to it ..

I am Toronot! Pheeeeeer me! LOL

Sorry, couldn't resist 

Mark


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I am tempted to "camp out" but I am not sure yet. I will definitely be there before 9:30 though.

I will be wearing a black long sleeved shirt with jeans. (It may be too hot for black mock neck.) 

Woohoo. I can't wait. Woohoo.

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Unless the line extends to as far east as St.John's, I shall not be there. Still, I wish the store well.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

yes! only 4 people will be in line! I can go now 

i'm still deciding as I might be free on saturday


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I shall be there in spirit for alas, there will be no Apple Store in Fredericton I fear.


----------



## jimtimesinfinity (May 18, 2005)

I'll be camping out overnight.


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Last one there does the coffee runs (double milk no sugar)...


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

AAAaaarrrggghhh!!! I cannot participate in this poll until after the budget vote tomorrow. IF no election is called I will be in the line up at Yorkdale early on Saturday morning. If an election is called, it will be nose to the grindstone for 12+ hours/day for the next month and a half in a local riding office as the Automation Co-ordinator.

One more sleep ...


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Maybe if there were goodie bags, but as I understand it just tshirts...

I could use a new Apple Logo baseball cap. 

Wait and See...


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

I will be there with my Apple baseball cap, iPod mini t-shirt and dashboard t-shirt


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i might drop in sometime in the first year of operation, but i doubt it. just not that interested. if it was more of a flagship store then maybe.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Been to a couple of Apple stores in the states ... there is a big assumption that what's there, I've already seen so no need to go and be part of "the crowd" ... whoopie dip ...

Eventually, I might make it there, just to see, but I'm sure they don't offer much more than what my Apple dealer does now; same stuff, same price - pretty store


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'll be there around 5'ish.

If I can't get to sleep I'll be there before that.


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm going to be there bright and early (read: at an ungodly hour) with a buddy of mine (or two).


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I probably would have gone if it wasn't on 2-4 weekend. I've had plans to go to the cottage for months and I'm not going to cancel them for an Apple store opening.


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

I suspect that Ironmac and I will be there. Just a question of whether we go the night before or come up early in the AM. We'll probably be the geeky cyclists.


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

i'll probably be there between 7-8am


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

jimtimesinfinity said:


> I'll be camping out overnight.


As much as I enjoy Macs (excusing my Tiger headaches so far), I must confess I'm a bit creeped out by this kind on enthusiasm. Am I alone on this?


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

It's the long weekend people....for cripes sake, get a life!

The store will be there for a long time. Lining up to go into a retail store is lame enough, but to waste a long weekend? I guess this type of behaviour appeals to the same types that go out and buy clothing with the manufacturers logo on it! Or lining up for days to watch a friggin' movie.

Mel


----------



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

*Apple site info about Yorkdale*

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/yorkdale/week/20050522.html


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd like to be there early, even show up in the middle of the night as I'd be awake anyways. I might even buy a few goodies for my iPod.


----------



## Superchicken (May 17, 2005)

I'm going all the way from Winnipeg! I should get there at around midnight or 1


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

Melonie said:


> It's the long weekend people....for cripes sake, get a life!
> 
> The store will be there for a long time. Lining up to go into a retail store is lame enough, but to waste a long weekend? I guess this type of behaviour appeals to the same types that go out and buy clothing with the manufacturers logo on it! Or lining up for days to watch a friggin' movie.
> 
> Mel


Errr...I have a life. But I also don't have this coming Monday off.

So there.


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

> The store will be there for a long time. Lining up to go into a retail store is lame enough, but to waste a long weekend? I guess this type of behaviour appeals to the same types that go out and buy clothing with the manufacturers logo on it! Or lining up for days to watch a friggin' movie.


While I won't be lining up for the Apple store I also feel that it's not necessarily fair to criticize the obvious enthusiasm of the people here. The first thing is that there's a very large community component to lining up for Apple stores so it's not just the store or brand itself that people look forward to. 

Beyond that there's a lot of weird activities that humans do, and if they should choose to show passion for the consumerism of a particular brand and product then it's their perogative. Just because you feel it's not a productive use of time or don't agree with the _'manufacturers logo'_-kind of philosophy doesn't mean that it's stupid or meaningless. An artist make take many months to form an ugly piece of art or a cubicle dweller may spend hours on a Keynote presentation (a la Dilbert) - the simple fact is they have passion towards what they do. It may not be the 'best' use of a person's time but if it fulfills them in someway then why not?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

My wife doesn't understand either ?  

--

I find myself wanting to say " Well at least I am not like those Star Wars people "
And then wonder if they say " Well at least I am not like those Star Trek people "
And then wonder if they say " Well at least I am not like those Area 51 people "
and so on and so forth and so on and so forth ........

--

See you in line! 
And don't forget to say HI! and tell me your member name.

Be proud to be a member of ehMac. Make a button, or a sign, or a tattoo!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Pretty much, I want to camp out. Just arranging which friends will join me and such (I may be a big guy, but if the ratings about Yorkdale's south parking lot are accurate from some of you guys, strength in numbers). Like I said in the other post, I want to aim for 1, because I'm entitled to one pointless thing in my lifetime. Plus, it gives me something to talk about with my friends who are those Star Wars losers.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll be there at whatever time the first subway gets there. I'll be wearing my Apple garageband t-shirt, Carbon pin, and maybe I'll make some sort of ehmac sign.

See you all there!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Klaatu said:


> As much as I enjoy Macs (excusing my Tiger headaches so far), I must confess I'm a bit creeped out by this kind on enthusiasm. Am I alone on this?


Nope, I'm with you. I think there should be another option for the poll:

"No, because it's rediculous to line up for a store opening when it's going to still be there a week/month/year later."

It would be kinda fun to meet up with fellow ehmac'ers, but that's too early for me anyway.. I'm the sleeping in kinda guy.


----------



## Potato Battery (May 18, 2005)

*No logo, no movie, yes opening*



Melonie said:


> I guess this type of behaviour appeals to the same types that go out and buy clothing with the manufacturers logo on it! Or lining up for days to watch a friggin' movie.
> 
> Mel


My survey of one adult between the age of 18 and 65 (i.e., me) with a margin of error of a lot has disproved this assumption. I don't buy clothes with logos or wait for movie openings, but I will in fact be at the store opening. Why? Free T-shirt + talking to interesting people who like computers while waiting sounds like fun. I don't go to bars and I don't care about sports, and while walks in the woods are great and all, sometimes it's fun to do things with other people. 

Apple's just providing a venue. Yes, the store's going to be there forever, but other than the rare occasions when I actually have the cash to buy something, why go in then? So I can see how fast Safari loads on a dual-chip G5? Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I'm Jewish so unfortunatly I won'tbe able to make it there on my Sabbath for the 'ehMac gathering' but I'll drop by soon as I can to check it out, maybe I'll see someone there... dun dun dun

ciao


----------



## strubee (May 17, 2005)

My girlfriend and me plan on being there between 8 and 9 am. I work afternoons, so for those that'll be there, I'll be the long haired guy with a nike cap, and I'll have the zombie look on my face since I'm never out of bed until at least 10 am. I'm glad it's a long weekend.


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey, I just remembered that I have a Carbon pin too!

I'll be there bright and early with friends, probably wearing a hat or bandana, my carbon pin and looking like hell for getting up so early 

I'd like to think up a sign or something that says 'ehmac' on it...it's too early for me to feel creative, lol


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I live like 5 minutes away and I won't be able to make it  but at least it will still be there when I come back.

Laterz


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Not much could tempt me to step foot in the Yorkdale Shopping Asylum. So I don't think I'm ever likely to visit the Apple store. But have fun at the opening, people!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

I wasn't going to go because it's the long weekend and 'it's just a store' but my friend is too excited to pass this up so I'll be in line with him at 8am. Though my friend isn't the morning type...

This could make an interesting podcast.


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

Will be there - at least 2 of us - as soon as the first subway gets there from Queen St. Station. Too bad it isn't the Eaton Centre one yet - that's maybe 4 minutes walking away.

As for why... it isn't sitting in a cube, nor is it removing spyware / doing a full reinstall on a neighbour's WinXP machine, and I don't have a cottage. Sounds good to me.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll be there with my friend somewhere between 8-9. I just want to be the only person at my gym with the t-shirt.

Yes. I'm lame.



































but at least it's not Star Wars.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey Canuck,
Don't forget to wear your "Revenge of the Sith" tee so we can spot ya! 

But can't seem to muster up the excitement to attend too early as it's only tees being given away. Most don't know me but I sell teamwear, teeshirts, promotional items, and the like for a living so another tee is the last thing I need even if it is a "mac" tee.
Was really hoping for the lucky bag option... 

Is it return or revenge? I've seen both on the web


----------



## let down (May 17, 2005)

um.. most of my friends are pc geeks and even mac buddies aren't dedicated enough to wait several hours in queue with me.. so i'll probably be there alone. i'm entitled to one loser outing


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't feel bad. I'm going alone too. No one going alone will be "alone" long.


----------



## Mac Cat (May 18, 2005)

My boyfriend and I are hoping to make it later in the day. We have plans for the morning.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*No one is alone!*

*You are part of the ehMac Community!*

You will not be alone. Just come on up and say Hi!

Look for the Mayor and I around the line!

*You are not alone!*


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

hmto said:


> Hey Canuck,
> Don't forget to wear your "Revenge of the Sith" tee so we can spot ya!


Wouldn't it be cool if there were a Revenge of the Steve tee?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

canuck1975 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if there were a Revenge of the Steve tee?


Too bad MacSurfShop closed down...


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

If I hadn't been so damn busy the last month I could of had some printed up for all us ehmacers


----------



## bubblegum (May 19, 2005)

shall try to be there with my 2 friends before 8am, hopefully they could wake up without disturbing their wives' beauty sleep ;-)


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll probably get there while it's still dark outside. 

Look for me, I'll be wearing my Joy of Tech "Happy Computer" cap:


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I won't make it; it's a little far from Whitehorse  . This is the only time in memory that I wish I was in Toronto.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll probably be wearing a tie... cuz I have a thing for ties... so if you want to find me, that's how! I'll be with my friend who might have underwear on his head... hehehe


----------



## InvisibleCrayons (May 20, 2005)

*underwear!*

I will not (probably) have underwear on my head... but if I do, there'll be an ? on them


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

About to head out for our annual family camping trip to Sandbanks Provincial Park. Our 15th consecutive year came very close to not happening due to the "Store" opening. Pains me not to be part of the Ehmac crowd that is going to gather, but pails in comparison to the "pain" a divorce lawyer would inflict on me .
Enjoy the festivities. Oh what I would give for a t-shirt!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

That's it 48?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

no happy bags, no lining up for me! ... what for???


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Heart said:


> That's it 48?


I'm still undecided. No lucky bags...really, what's the point? At 6 am, you're ugly, I'm ugly...really, do we need that experience?


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

IronMac said:


> I'm still undecided. No lucky bags...really, what's the point? At 6 am, you're ugly, I'm ugly...really, do we need that experience?


I'm just ugly most of the time, so 6 am... 8 pm... doesn't matter!


----------



## Thusenth (Mar 3, 2005)

Me and my buddy will be there bright and early. Maybe tonite, or really early tomorrow. We'll be the bunch of First Years with Powerbooks driving in circles in a Volvo in the parking lot. 

I'm thinking I should bring some sort of blunt object if these so called gangs that hang out in the Yorkdale region on friday nights try to jump us and take our laptops and my car! 

When do we start lining up? Are the line things going to be there tonite or just tomorrow?


----------



## let down (May 17, 2005)

thusenth, are you from wlu?

me 2


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

The only thing I can be sure of: I want to get there early enough to have dinner (though thinking if Casey's does takeout, I'll eat in line). None of my Mac-using friends are going. Still working one over, but oh well. He says "Get me a shirt!" As much as I want to somehow grab an extra (for myself or eBay purposes)... Yeah right!

For wardrobe... Eh, whatever I feel like wearing at the time. No promises (All my old iMac and OS 8 shirts seem pretty faded... and my t-shirt from the early 80's doesn't fit anymore since I was about 2 or 3 when I last wore it!). Plus the weather makes me wonder...

I'll probably go nice and late tonight. Unless (seeing as there's now a 2 and 3...) I feel a need to get there sooner (I wanna do the high-five run-in)


----------



## Thusenth (Mar 3, 2005)

Yup, I am... as my name says  . In Guelph for the summer though.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

*how.2.find.me*

OK...

I know it's late, but if anyone is looking for me, I'll be the one with this laptop bag with me:








.

I'll still have an apple in hand.  Come say hi!

H!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

looks like i'll be down for around 930, just to check things out

time to get some sleep now


----------

